# Apex Controller for Freshwater?



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Am I crazy for considering purchasing a Neptune Apex controller for my freshwater tank? I know almost everyone who gets these does so for Reef tanks but I was thinking it could still be very helpful and I could use it in the future for a reef tank. Plus I love gadgets and automation hah!

I know I could probably have individual controllers for the following things that would be cheaper but I like that it would be centralized and customized. Here's what I was thinking I could used it for:

Temp controller for my two heaters in the sump
Ph monitor
LED dimming and multi channel timer
Auto top-off
Control sump pump in case of overflow box loss of siphon


----------



## billbunton (Nov 18, 2013)

I've got an Apex Jr. on my tank. I'm using it to control the heater, lights and two powerheads (only comes with four outlets, and no Ph probe). It's very nice to turn off the powerheads at feeding time, and turn off the powerheads and heater when doing water changes.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I was considering one for my big tank, but ... I would only bother if I was running multiple heaters and the led. Its cold as it has ever been in the last 10 yrs I've lived here and the tank is managing with just one.. so likely won't bother. If the edge led didn't come with all the timers and stuff I would still be considering...


----------



## Kenny (Mar 12, 2003)

I have one on my 210 and love it. I built some DIY LED's and am using the Variable DImming Module (VDM) to do some cool stuff I wasn't able to do before. Very soon I will be adding the water detection option for two reasons: detect problems with my tank and to notify me if water overruns from the sump pump in my basement.

I don't think you are nuts at all!


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you have to have a separate dimming module? I thought the Aqua bus was able to do that by itself ?


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Anybody aware of this? (Whether the VDM module is needed with the Apex for dimming control) I thought the Apex already had this ability.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Got my answer folks! No VDM module needed for the full Apex unit. Bonus!!!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

I have one on my tank and I love it. I also have a Vortech MP40 and a WXM module . I like gadgets too


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Just in time for this to pop up. I started out investigating heater controllers and Kessil lights and both led me to the Apex. Very glad to hear some folks using it. I'd certainly like to hear more about folks experiences and from more users.


----------

